# POLL - Swap hands or not?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I remember reading this topic some time ago viewtopic.php?f=3&t=29882&p=318241&hilit=left+handed+reels#p318241 and gave the subject some thought.

I'm right handed and hold the rod in my right hand for casting and then swap it to my left hand so I can wind it in. My spinning reels have the handles fitted on the rhs so I obviously use my right hand to wind. There's no right or wrong here I know but I tried swapping the handles to the lhs and found it awkward to land fish in the kayak.....purely just about forming a new habit.

Now that's all well and good with spinning reels because you can swap the handle from side to side so it doesn't matter what your preference is. I'm at the stage where I'll soon consider buying a new baitcaster reel and am thinking how good it would be to cast with my right hand and keep it there while winding with my left. Obviously I'd need to buy a reel with the handle fitted to the lhs.

I seems soooo inefficient when you've got a outfit designed to be easy to cast one-handed, and then go complicate the process by doing a hand swap half way through.

Considering right handed reels are more common it might make sense to buy one and just learn to cast left handed rather than wind left handed. Then again, being a Hobiephile, that might make it awkward at times I need to make a fine steering adjustment while getting ready to cast (steering on lhs). Either way I'd need to retrain, just a matter of what to.

.....or I could just do nothing.

Sooo, regardless of whether you are right handed or left handed, how many of you keep the rod in the same hand you used to cast when retrieving? Anyone out there do it or do you all swap hands?Barrabundy 
Elite Member

Posts: 1545
Joined: Mon Sep 29, 2008 7:49 pm
Location: Ayr, North QLD 
Kayak: Hobie Outback 
Private message


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep I do, am a natural right hander and always had reel handles on the right hand side swapping hands all the time. tried swapping and thought you gotta be kidding and went back to right hand reel handle with more swapping. Tried putting the handle on the left side again but this time persevere and now that I am used to it, find it a lot better. Casting is normal for me, it was just the winding that felt strange. When landing fish I always picked them up or handled the net with the left so landing them was normal as well.

I would say swap all your reel handles over to the left and persevere until it becomes second nature, then buy the left hand bait caster, if you don't grasp the whole left hand handle thing after a month, I would then buy a right hand handle bait caster


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm left handed and cast using my left hand as it's the strongest arm...Wind in with right hand and done so from day 1 .
It would seem un natural to me swapping over after casting.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Right handed, and like most others I always used to swap hands, resisting the urging of others to move the handles of my reels to the left hand side.

A coupla years back I finally took the plunge, and after about an hour or two of discomfort, I finally woke up to how much easier and more convenient it really is.

Baitcasters don't bother me. I'll use either left or right for winding, and feel comfortable with both.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm right handed but wind with my left - made the switch a few years ago, and it has now become so in-grained it seems unnatural to wind with my right hand. So no swapping hands once I have cast, makes things easier!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

That thread had me going back and re-learning how to use a rod and reel. Now that I am finally comfy with casting right hand, staying that way and winding left hand... I bought an overhead. Go on, try to buy an overhead with left hand wind. Sheesh. Now I am un-learning the re-learning.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

dru said:


> That thread had me going back and re-learning how to use a rod and reel. Now that I am finally comfy with casting right hand, staying that way and winding left hand... I bought an overhead. Go on, try to buy an overhead with left hand wind. Sheesh. Now I am un-learning the re-learning.


I assume you mean a baitcaster type, It can be difficult, but they are around. I have 4 of them, a curado, a scorpion, a pflueger and a daiwa.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't understand why anybody would use their less-coordinated and likely weaker arm to fight a fish and manipulate their lures. How dexterous do you need to be to wind a handle? Conversely, how much coordination & strength do you need to properly work a lure, then stop a kingy before it reaches the rocks?

The rod shouldn't leave your dominant arm!



dru said:


> That thread had me going back and re-learning how to use a rod and reel. Now that I am finally comfy with casting right hand, staying that way and winding left hand... I bought an overhead. Go on, try to buy an overhead with left hand wind. Sheesh. Now I am un-learning the re-learning.


http://www.huntingfishingandcamping.com ... cts_id=452 - She should be here on Monday 8) .


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

dru said:


> Go on, try to buy an overhead with left hand wind.


Every single store has the ability to get them for you if you ask....

You can even get them shipped to your door.


Rstanek said:


> I can't understand why anybody would use their less-cooirdinated and likely weaker arm to fight a fish and manipulate their lures. How dexterous do you need to wind a handle? Conversely, how much coordination & strength do you need to properly work a lure, then stop a kingy before it reaches the rocks?
> 
> The rod shouldn't leave your dominant arm


+20000000000000000202020101039093497287427489721078408

To everyone who swaps, you are in fact doing it wrong.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looks pretty amazing.
so that's $600 US ?


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't cast with overheads (Can't! If I wanted birdsnests I'll go looking in trees).
I've rigged one of my kayak reels to a left hand wind and one to a right hand wind. I find this better in that it's both easier to wind in when the rod is across your body and also much easier to adjust things when you're trolling.
The reels I use with my beach rods (landbased) are all rigged to be left hand wind which I find much easier when constantly doin the old cast & wind.
If I'm going for a fish (landbased or from the kayak) for bream or what not with a small flick stick I'll take both of my smaller kayak rods - I'll use the left hand wind one for lure flicking, and the right hand wind one will have a bait out on it.
After changing side it feels a bit like trying to brush your teeth with a shovel using your wrong hand but that doesn't last long.
Have a play around with your gear and see what you prefer.
Cheers.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

keza said:


> looks pretty amazing.
> so that's $600 US ?


They're incredible reels, I'm popping it on a Powerspell 250B. I'm pretty sure the prices are in AUD, it's the new Australian JM agent's site. I've heard whisperings that you've been speaking to Andrew and have secured yourself a nice purple schtick!

This is the little brother, a reel the size of a bass baitcaster that can pump out 25kg of drag, the spool's only 25mm wide! I'm pretty keen to get one on a JM Powerspell 150 to use on the yak - http://www.huntingfishingandcamping.com ... 32_158_179.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

G'day BB,

My only thought, when reading your post, is that it would be FAR easier for a right-hander to learn to wind with your left hand, than to hold a baitcaster rod in your left hand and try to control feathering the spool with your left thumb! That takes coordination. It is with my baitcasters that I do the hand swapping thing because mine are all right hand wind .... and I certainly couldn't cast left handed. My spinning reels are all left hand wind and I hold the rod in my right hand. To do anything else feels really weird nowadays.

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Just to throw a cat among the pidgeons:
I wind left handed on the spin reel, BUT when it comes to baitcasters, I feel I have to swap hands hoding the rod. Reasons include as above, thumbing the spool with my right thumb when casting, but more importantly I feel that after the cast the correct place for the rod is in my left hand with my hand around the reel and wind with my right. If I went to a left hand wind reel, I would need to cast left handed to do the rod swap. 
I know that once the cast is made, then you can engage the reel with the free hand very quickly, but the rod is too low in the hand (compare where you hold the spin rod when casting)
OK, I'm ready to be crucified for my opinion :shock:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Rstanek said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > looks pretty amazing.
> ...


Hey - there had to be an answer! But I'm on a strict budget with this one. Shimano Charter Special for me. Just couldnt find anything in the price range that had the correct winding pattern. Enjoy it though!


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I used to cast right handed and swap and like a few others thought stuff it this is stupid. Considering i take 3 rods out in the yak i had two reels rigged right handed and one left handed. After a while i preferred the left handed reel. Kind of happened without even noticing the change. Once you have changed theres no going back. The reason i wanted too change in the first place was rock fishing for drummer. You soon realise how important it is too have the Rod in your dominant hand.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Coming from the UK where everyone has handles on the left I was really surprsed when I moved here and found nearly all have them on the left. Have to agree with rowan and others who have made the switch, hold and control your rod in your dominant hand, wind with the other. Also have to agree that finding left hand wind overheads is a bugger! They are there but not common and certainly not in all models.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The poll results to date show almost equal numbers. I think I'll swap my handles over but will then have to adjust to gaffing with my left hand.....that may be a bigger challenge than winding lefthanded!

Foe the moment I'd be happy to just have to fish!!!


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

My grandfather used to take me fishing. He set up my rod. Being a left hander i found that i just had to accept the reel was on right hand wind. When i bought my first rod i had the handle on my left hand so i used to then change hands. I then went back to having the reel handle back on right hand wind as i didnt have to change hands.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Only takes about 1 or 2 sessions to get used to winding the spinning reel with the left hand (for right handers). 
The real benefit IMO is not to do with being able to start winding immediately the lure hits the water, but more to do with your dominant hand (and arm) controlling the action of the rod.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Foe the moment I'd be happy to just have to fish!!!


Just emphasing my previous post


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I started out casting and winding right handed and then changed over and I havent looked back since.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

YakN00b said:


> I started out casting and winding right handed and then changed over and I havent looked back since.


Getting some training in for when your new Hobie arrives hey Noobs?

I also started out right handed casting and retreiving but soon changed over so I could easily access the rudder on the Revo.


----------



## yakspearo (Oct 22, 2009)

I've always fished with rod in my right hand and winding with my left. It helps to have the rod in your stronger hand when your trying to bring up a big fish.


----------

